# Shave biopsy help



## Love Coding! (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello my fellow coders,

I need your help, my provider removed a lesion with the shave technique the measurement pre removal was 2mm per her dictation.  We received the path and the final meaurement was 3mm, my question is, doesn't it shink?  Is this correct?

Thanks!

dscoder74


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 29, 2009)

*Lesion Plus Margin*

THe measurement of the lesion is always done BEFORE surgery. 
The lesion is measured at its widest diameter plus *minimal allowed *margin.  The size of the sample may be larger due to the size of incision required. Look at CPT 2009 Professional Edition, pate 54, top diagram. You'll see a long eliptical incision, which is much larger than the official lesion measurment. The entire sample will be sent to pathology, who will record a much larger sample size than the size of the lesion. 

Hope that makes sense. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Love Coding! (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you Tessa as always...

dscoder74


----------

